# Billy Monger Changing Gear



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok just a heads up, channel 4 8pm Sat looks like it’s going to be a great watch, he is such an inspirational young man


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Remind me on the night.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

On know


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Billy has matured a lot since I last seen him on TV. 

It was good characters he was meeting tonight.


----------

